# Where NOT to plant a BeeBee Tree



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I paid for this new sidewalk about 20 years ago, and planted both a BeeBee 
Tree and a Eucalyptus citriodora. Maybe one of my dumber mistakes. Even with root barriers both trees heaved the sidewalk about 6" so far.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

could you post a pic of the beebee tree. I'm interested in what they look like

Thanks


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank, forget about the crack on the sidewalk, that is your problem 

Show us the tree, we want to see the tree.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's a link with lots of pics.
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/Plants/e/evodan/evodan1.html
Tom


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Here is the picture of mine*

Leaning with Eucalyptus behind it. On edge of Highway 101 in San Mateo, CA.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

see.... you are looking at the crack as a negastive thing but you have made all the local kids happy as I once was.... its great to jump yoru bike off of


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ha, beebee tree
this fool planted ****boo
guess who spent the weekend dancing with a ditch witch

Dave


----------

